# Sasuke x Naruto FC Set Contest 2010



## Elle (Oct 4, 2010)

*The Sasuke x Naruto FC*​*
Set Contest**
**
Theme*
*Hokage/Anbu or Hokage/Jonin *

 

*Requirements:*

* *We have a theme for this contest ~ each entry must feature Naruto and Sasuke in the roles of Hokage/Anbu or Hokage/Jonin.*  Numerous fan arts, depicting the characters in these roles, may be found on ,  and many other sites and search engines across the net.  

* *Sets must be new, created specifically for this contest*.  Please make two versions of each set - one for Senior members and one for regular members.  The senior sizes will be used for voting purposes and the regular size will be made available to those regular members that would like to wear it after the contests ends and results are posted.


*Spoiler*: _Signature and Avatar Size Limits_ 



   You have to make 2 versions of your set and here are the exact  requirements. Also, if you want to check out how big an image is, simply  right-click and go to Properties. (If that doesn't make sense, read the  Official Signature and Avatar Guide and it explains it rather nicely.)

NOTE: There are only the maximum size limits so you don't go over them  (which would break the rules). You don't have to make them that big,  just don't go over them. 

Dimensions (Width) x (Height)

*Junior Version*
Avy 125x125 
Sig 550x400

*Senior Version (Used for Judging)*
Avy 150x150
Sig 550x 500

*Absolute Maximum Filesize Limit (Both) - 1MB (1024KB)*

To see the full version of the rules~
NF Signature Rules  





* *Any active member on NF may participate.*

* *Limit of 2 entries* [complete sets] per member.  You may change your entry[ies] up until submission time closes on the 29th.

* *Artistic secrecy is required.*  Submissions will be listed anonymously until the winner is announced.  Therefore, do not show anyone your entry set or use it until the end of  the competition. Also, any cheating (trying to bribe people to vote for  you, etc) will result in disqualification.


*Timeline and where to send your entries and votes:*
 
*October 8th to October 29th* ~ Contest begins/entries submitted

PM entries to Elle

*October 30th to November 7th *~ Voting

PM votes to Elle

*November 8th* ~ Winner will be announced, voting results listed and creators will be revealed


*Prize:*

The member that made the winning set will receive their choice of  sparkly username, a large avatar (150x200), or a custom user title which they  will have for one month. In addition, their set will be worn for the  day.

The competition should be a lot of fun, we're hoping to have many entries ~ last year's competition had 40!  

If you have any other questions, please contact Elle or JediJaina or post in this thread.

​


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2010)

FIRST.

as long as the theme remains hokage/anbu/jonin the avy stock doesn't have to be identical to the sig right?


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2010)

^_^ Yes, that's right - different fan arts may be used as long as the theme is represented XD.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh yes...yes...yes.


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 5, 2010)

Even though I'm gonna fail at it, consider me in :3


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2010)

^_^ That's the spirit  XD  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure, throw me in .


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, me like. But not sure if I'll have the time. :'[


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 5, 2010)

would like to try too  it seems fun


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Sure, throw me in .






ceejsradx3 said:


> Oh, me like. But not sure if I'll have the time. :'[





ane said:


> would like to try too  it seems fun



Awesome ~ looking forward to the entries and CJ, if you get started looking for stock right now, I bet you could whip something up by the 29th .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll have it done for the weekend hopefully :ho.


----------



## Kaliope (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so joining this


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Elle said:


> Awesome ~ looking forward to the entries and CJ, if you get started looking for stock right now, I bet you could whip something up by the 29th .



Aww thanks my dear, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 6, 2010)

Why not?  I need some graphic practice.

I'll try to come up with something.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in for the prize


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in if I have time.


----------



## Elle (Oct 6, 2010)

Great!  Looking forward to all your entries .


----------



## Sunako (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds cool~!


----------



## Kage (Oct 8, 2010)

Nightshade said:


> Why not?  I need some graphic practice.
> 
> I'll try to come up with something.



excellent 

i'm glad the theme narrows down the stock search but...still doesn't make it any easier...


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 8, 2010)

I will do my best to make one, so I'm in


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2010)

Contest officially starts today!  Looking forward to receiving a flood of entries over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Kage said:


> excellent
> 
> i'm glad the theme narrows down the stock search but...still doesn't make it any easier...




I've already picked a stock.


----------



## sandsoftimes (Oct 8, 2010)

Count me in! (half way done with mine ^^)


----------



## Kage (Oct 8, 2010)

Nightshade said:


> *I've already picked a stock*.



that's further than i've got


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 8, 2010)

zomfg. I have two signatures done, BUT I SUCK AT AVAS! 

lol. thought I would inform you guys.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm set contest ehh  

count me in elle


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2010)

^_^ Excellent  XD

EDIT ~ CJ, don't panic, you have plenty of time to work on them .


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Elle said:


> ^_^ Excellent  XD
> 
> EDIT ~ CJ, don't panic, you have plenty of time to work on them .



Good thing or else I'd have a break down. >.<


----------



## Elle (Oct 11, 2010)

Have received 4 entries so far, which is a start ~ looking forward to receiving many more .

*Please rate the thread 5 stars ~ was rated 3 before I rated it :/.


----------



## Temp_Position (Oct 11, 2010)

Elle said:


> Have received 4 entries so far, which is a start ~ looking forward to receiving many more .
> 
> *Please rate the thread 5 stars ~ was rated 3 before I rated it :/.



Rated! (5 stars)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I Rated! (5 stars)

So you get your 5 stars Elle :33


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 15, 2010)

Now become 4 stars


----------



## Kage (Oct 17, 2010)

getting even more technical with the theme but i have to know whether or not it's okay if they're _both_ jounin/anbu?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think it is ok.....


----------



## Elle (Oct 18, 2010)

Kage said:


> getting even more technical with the theme but i have to know whether or not it's okay if they're _both_ jounin/anbu?



The theme is Hokage Naruto and ANBU or Jounin Sasuke.


----------



## Mayabeille (Oct 21, 2010)

I rated 5 stars... 

As I have no skill whatsoever for sigs and avas, I'm waiting patiently for the moment to vote... ><

Keep courage, everyone!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 21, 2010)

Received 6 entries so far... 1 week and a day to go.  Now's the time to get started if you haven't already so you have time to go back and 'tweak' if you need/want to before the deadline on the 31st XD.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Im not joining unfortunately, since I have no skill in making anything. I just came to say goodluck to everyone, and I think Elle's idea is absolultely great.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG. I look forward to this. Got a week to get these freakin' avas done. geez. lol.


----------



## Elle (Oct 22, 2010)

8 entries ~ last year we had 40   Hoping to see many more in the coming week!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

I need some stocks, can anyone direct me to them?


----------



## Sunako (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## blue berry (Oct 23, 2010)

pixiv or tegaki, milkshake

and also google


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2010)

not all of those are hokage/jonin orientated.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

There are nicely done 8 entries so far - *deadline is this Friday evening 9pm [EDT]*.  Hope to see many more submitted in the next five days .


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*** It seems there's some confusion in Naruto's role in the contest entries - Naruto is to be shown as Hokage only with Sasuke shown as either ANBU or Jounin [as outlined in the rules in the top post].  

To be fair to others that have submitted the required theme, only those submitted with the specified roles will qualify to participate. ***


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 25, 2010)

i'll try do do a set but holy shit now i have to locate quality stocks and the demand is pretty specific

specific + quality = hard to come by
not really but i'm a picky bastard


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Dont enter please Kenneth. I wanna win .


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

9 entries so far 

@Kenneth - better get crackin - I'm only expecting epicness from you  XD.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

I need to break Kenneth's Photoshop, its the only way .


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You hold your own quite nicely Kelsey .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah but Kenneth is like Godly Awesome ;____;


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

He has an awesome style for sure X33.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

kelsey i also entered 

elle liked it soo far XD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Im screwed .


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 25, 2010)

Just need a clarification about "Hokage Naruto" before I submit something only to have it disqualified. Does Naruto have to be dressed in the Hokage robe and hat, or is it okay if he's just wearing the Hokage jacket (like Minato wears) that he's often seen wearing in fanarts?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

just the jacket is fine kikyou


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

^_^ Yep, you're right the jacket only [even a small portion of it showing] is fine.


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually, doesn't even need the coat - example, the scene could be in the Hokage office with Naruto sitting at the desk [pen in hand or shuffling papers etc.] or on it XD etc... anything that indicates he's Hokage and not another rank.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2010)

and what if they're both naked

*stalks SN fc*


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

^_^   no BH material ~ must obey forum rules XD.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Im screwed .



^^exactly how I feel.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> and what if they're both naked



I wondered the same thing actually. 



Elle said:


> ^_^   no BH material ~ must obey forum rules XD.



Nekkid above their waist.


----------



## Elle (Oct 26, 2010)

^_^ Where's your entry?  XD


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

I need stocks


----------



## Elle (Oct 27, 2010)

^_^ There's been a bunch posted in the last week or so in the FC.  There's also the you could look through.



10 entries so far and 3 days to go ~ Friday night deadline [EDT]


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 28, 2010)

Elle said:


> ^_^ Where's your entry?  XD



 Sent.


----------



## Elle (Oct 28, 2010)

^_^ Got them thanks!

12 entries so far and one more day to go!  Entries are due by 9p EST tomorrow [Friday 29th].


----------



## jux (Oct 28, 2010)

omg so excited


----------



## Elle (Oct 28, 2010)

^_^ Me too jux!

14 entries and around 24 hours to go


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG, so excited, just entered my first EVER contest.


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

^_^ Got it XD

It's going to be hard for you guys to choose when voting - there are so many really good ones!


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

Technically, a little over an hour to go.  If anyone needs a bit more time this evening please let me know.  

We have 15 fabulous entries  as of now to be voted on beginning tomorrow morning through the 7th.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

*whispers* meeeeeeeeeee

nah, you can just look over me if you want. i don't think i'll be able to do much 

but just in case


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2010)

Elle said:


> Technically, a little over an hour to go.  If anyone needs a bit more time this evening please let me know.
> 
> We have 15 fabulous entries  as of now to be voted on beginning tomorrow morning through the 7th.


wait wait
does this mean i still have time
how much time

timezones


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 29, 2010)

Aw darn, it doesn't look like I'll be able to finish my entry. Been busy and the stock isn't cooperating with me. 

Oh well, I wouldn't have had a chance with all the awesome entries anyway.  Good luck to the contestants.


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *whispers* meeeeeeeeeee
> 
> nah, you can just look over me if you want. i don't think i'll be able to do much
> 
> but just in case



Let's go - you can do it - get busy and finish up!  I've been waiting for yours all day .



Kenneth said:


> wait wait
> does this mean i still have time
> how much time
> 
> timezones



How much time do you need?  It's 8:16p where I am, submissions are supposed to be in by 9p but if you need another hour or two  then send it on in X33.



Nightshade said:


> Aw darn, it doesn't look like I'll be able to finish my entry. Been busy and the stock isn't cooperating with me.
> 
> Oh well, I wouldn't have had a chance with all the awesome entries anyway.  Good luck to the contestants.



Nonsense!    Keep at it and submit your best shot!  You'd be surprised at entries members vote for .



> So *final time* will be Midnight tonight [EST] You guys have a little over 3 1/2 hours to whip up your masterpieces .


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2010)

Elle said:


> You guys have a little over 3 1/2 hours


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2010)

^_^  awesome XD


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 29, 2010)

Midnight EST? Don't count on it, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2010)

what a moment to have artist's block when it comes to signatures
christ i'm going to punch myself

i guess i'll do this next year /postponed


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

midnight is better than nothing

thou, i think i might as well throw in the towel 
stock is screwin me over


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Same here.


----------



## Kage (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 29, 2010)

You are all more than welcome to throw in the towel, I'll have more of a chance, although it won't be much lol.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

nu uh
at only 11:13 i am nearly finished with my first creation
:ho
i think i might have a slight chance
though this definitely looks like shit so don't worry


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

Getting ready to post the entries thread  ~ A very respectable 19 entries! 

There will be 4 entry posts [38 images] - voting is by PM to count and all discussion will be in THIS thread.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

ugh. sorry i couldn't be bothered to make minor adjustments on mine. was just too tired and lazy


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

*Entries are posted here ~ Hopefully, the thread will get stickied [and locked] soon.
*


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 30, 2010)

Such fabulous results.

Voting for 4, 9, and 17 (still deciding in what order). I will comment them all later.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

...

what are points?

and voting


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

kk izzy ~ when you're ready, please PM them <3.



Kage said:


> ...
> 
> what are points?
> 
> and voting



The entry you choose as your first choice will get 3 points, your second choice will get 2 points and your third will get 1 point.  All points are added [automatically on my spreadsheet] per entry and the one with the most points at the end of the voting period wins .


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 30, 2010)

So many good ones.  Tough choices. I'll think about it later....

Btw, I can identify some styles like, miles away.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

Elle said:


> The entry you choose as your first choice will get 3 points, your second choice will get 2 points and your third will get 1 point.  All points are added [automatically on my spreadsheet] per entry and the one with the most points at the end of the voting period wins .



OH.

i was thinking of something else entirely  don't mind me, still making my choices.


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

^_^  curious what you were thinking re: the points? XD


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Btw, I can identify some styles like, miles away.



me too 

bet you'll confuse which is mine though 



Elle said:


> ^_^  curious what you were thinking re: the points? XD



of another contest where points will be given to the winner but it's such..an odd number. a small one too and has nothing to do with voting since there is a poll for that.

i was curious about what such points are for. unless it's just really cheap rep points. *continues to be confused*


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 30, 2010)

@Kage: We should make a bet who knows the style of each set.

Bet you don't know which is mine. :ho

We'll write somewhere and only reveal once the voting is over.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

we should. 

i bet i do !

i would suggest PM but my inbox...


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 30, 2010)

@Kage-yan: Let's do eet! 

Psh, let's see. 

Well, plus it'll ruin the surprise. I'm sure we can wait till the voting ends.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

YOSH 

pffff typical SN arrogance 

but how will we know what the other suspected before the reveal?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 30, 2010)

voting for 17, i would also like to have the stock of the sig


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

Kage said:


> ...
> 
> of another contest where points will be given to the winner but it's such..an odd number. a small one too and has nothing to do with voting since there is a poll for that.
> 
> i was curious about what such points are for. unless it's just really cheap rep points. *continues to be confused*



nope points have nothing to do with rep - it's clear you've never visited/participated/voted in the SotW [Sig of the Week] contests here .  As an example - check out the bottom of this post to see what I mean about assigning points to first, second and third place in the thread and what the point totals mean XD.   Then if you want, check out this weeks competition .



Fourangers said:


> @Kage: We should make a bet who knows the style of each set.
> 
> Bet you don't know which is mine. :ho
> 
> We'll write somewhere and only reveal once the voting is over.



That would be fun ~ if you do it in a timely manner, I'll wait to post the detailed results [set #, creator name and total points] until you've posted your guesses XD.



Kenneth said:


> voting for 17, i would also like to have the stock of the sig



I'll see if I can get it from the set creator now or they can give it to you directly when the voting is over.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 30, 2010)

omg there are some awesome sigs.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

Elle said:


> nope points have nothing to do with rep - it's clear you've never visited/participated/voted in the SotW [Sig of the Week] contests here .  As an example - check out the bottom of this post to see what I mean about assigning points to first, second and third place in the thread and what the point totals mean XD.   Then if you want, check out this weeks competition .


nope. competition is troublesome for me 




> That would be fun ~ if you do it in a timely manner, I'll wait to post the detailed results [set #, creator name and total points] until you've posted your guesses XD.


oh? so then we can make the guesses here after voting ends?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Imma lose this shit anyway :taichou


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm too gauche for doing anything but I voted 
Good luck everyone <3


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Imma lose this shit anyway :taichou



Oh you shouldn't be so negative, I've seen some of your work and they are good.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Moony .

ceej@ but compared to some of them made, I should of made two dammit .


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks Moony .
> 
> ceej@ but compared to some of them made, I should of made two dammit .




I feel the same way, and I did make two, but decided the second one wasn't worthy at all. I'm hoping to atleast get like 5 pts haha.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm hoping for anything above one .


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Commentary 1 of 4*



Elle said:


> *#1*
> *Spoiler*: __



Great stocks for both sig and ava, it amuses me to find the differences between them. The sig's is perfect for the photograph border.

edit: The present ava is very nice.



> *#2*
> *Spoiler*: __


The quote and the main image are perfect together! The large size is makes it even nicer to look at. Nice font as well.



> *#3*
> *Spoiler*: __


The mix of color and effects is fancy. The stock is sexy. Makes an interesting mix XD



> *#4*
> *Spoiler*: __


This is where something incoherent along the lines of dkjfaklsjdklfjsdkjfklas goes. I gave my second vote to this one after a painful decision. I'm not a big fan of distortion (see ava) and it corresponded almost exactly to the sig, but otherwise I'm incapable of seeing any flaws. So much creativity and splendor.



> *#5*
> *Spoiler*: __


 Adore the quote and its font! nice effects too.
I just had a hard time understanding what Sasuke was wearing XD


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Commentary 2 of 4*



> *6. *
> *Spoiler*: __


The vibrant colors are win! I've never seen a 'wheel' design like this before, it makes an interesting combination, though I find it a bit clashing in the sig.



> *7.*
> *Spoiler*: __


This really matches despite the two stocks having very different styles! The avatar is particularly excellent! Great combinaton of the effects, though the stock trans in the sig could have been better for such a crisp design.



> *8. *
> *Spoiler*: __


The text is very thoughtful! Something, maybe the font's texture, throws my eye off for some reason, but I love the style. It really goes with Naruto's image.
The art and composition of the Naruto and Sasuke you used in the sig match but their coloring, sadly, doesn't. Otherwise I find it clean and tasteful. After looking at it more I saw the faded image in the middle!



> *9. *
> *Spoiler*: __


The blue effect didn't totally mesh with the black for me but I felt a lot in this one so I voted for it. The effects are particularly pretty, and the ava really glows.



> *10.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


The roundness - definitely an original choice in regards to sets. I think it worked for the avatar the most, being a circle rather than an oval, I'm not sure, probably because there is less 'negative space'. I really like the coloring of the stock. The design is very colorful though I'm not sure it matches the image, and the text's correspondance is awesome!


----------



## Elle (Oct 30, 2010)

FYI ~ especially for those that have already voted:

*There was an error in entries #1 and #14.  The avas needed to be swapped to match the sigs.  *

Please re-check these and let me know of any changes in votes.  If no changes, please dis-regard.  Thanks.


----------



## LDA (Oct 30, 2010)

Do we have to vote for three, or can I just vote for two? (like, is the three a maximum, or a no-less-or-no-more type of thing?)


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Commentary 3 of 4*

^I think you must choose 3.

@Elle- edited my post.




> *11.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


The avy's image shouldn't have been faded or the border square in my opinion but the sig is just fantastic! Overall I find it very nice and clean even if a bit simple effect-wise and discordant in the ava-sig crossing.



> *12.*
> *Spoiler*: __


 Spendid, but once again, I'm not a great fan of distortion [though I see how it works looking at it again] -shot-
Excellent the hand touching and pic combining. You pulled off a SasuNaru set with roses...that ava XD.



> *13.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


If there had been a chance to vote for four, this probably would have been one of them for me, but alas, life is full of painful choices XD
I feel some discordance, but otherwise the stock and execution is win. It would have been cool if those red strokes had spelled SN somewhere.



> *14.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


The whiteness is suiting, and this has always been a great stock to me. I think the black border of the sig is sits well with a borderless ava, but without the curves in this case. The accordance of the text is a bit dubious, but I liked what anonymous tried to do.



> *15.*
> *Spoiler*: __


What patience this must have taken! The concept is SUPERB! Reminds me so much of those collage pages in the VotE. The text drives it all the way home, and the effort is evident.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Commentary 4 of 4*



> *16.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


This set has a very 'classic' feel too bad there's distortion in the sneak panels, esp the last right one. As much as I like the text, maybe it clashes with the Japanese, perhaps by not being as 'flat'. The colors and composition make this a strong entry. The ava came out very nicely.



> *17. *
> *Spoiler*: __


Being exquisite and interesting despite it's simplicity and orderliness just seems to emphasize how spot on it is on theme. Not to mention the ava-sig stocks, despite being different, match wonderfully, giving that continuity to the set. It is very in character for SasuNaru-derivated arts and a pleasure to look at. Also the texts, sig and ava together, are clever. Basically it has a little bit of everything I like to see therefore making it my first choice.



> *18.  *
> *Spoiler*: __


The positioning and coloring is perfect, yet the artistic style isn't easy to match. The smaller dimensions of the avy took it almost there (sidenote: I think the bg hand should have been edited out). I like how it seems to be done so carefully despite not being totally accordant to me. The entwining string of the hands is lovely; overall the composition reflects a very strong concept that I really like.



> *19.  *
> *Spoiler*: __



It's great how the overall effect used on this set is neither too strident or plain. It is a bit 'shrill' on the eyes though, perhaps softening would have helped but I'm not sure it would have had the same flare, seeing it more smooth already in your avy. Very cute image choice. Some 'up to no good'-sort of text may have given it more emphasis.



Alright, I'm done. I hope many of the participants post the stocks they used here after the contest voting ends :3


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 1, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Bet you don't know which is mine. :ho



I know which sigs is yours :ho


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 1, 2010)

Such lovely sets!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 1, 2010)

You might want to post that in the SasuNaru FC instead, this is just a set discussion thread :3


----------



## Kage (Nov 1, 2010)

i don't think you're getting through


----------



## ziggurat (Nov 1, 2010)

I sorry I don 't know English.

Now, I understand.*////////////*


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2010)

^_^ It's ok and no worries on your English - there's quite a few members that are not native English speakers.  It's a good way for you to practice XD.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 1, 2010)

can we just fast forward to Sunday, please?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 1, 2010)

This is going to be a long week


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 1, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> This is going to be a long week



D: D: D: 



sigh.


----------



## Kage (Nov 1, 2010)

think of it as...suspense building 

hates suspense building


----------



## Elle (Nov 1, 2010)

12 people have voted so far ~ hope to receive many more .


----------



## LDA (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope enough people vote so that every participant has at least one point


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 3, 2010)

I voted. I actually liked them all, but I voted for 2, 5, and 12.^___^


----------



## Elle (Nov 5, 2010)

Two days left to vote!  I won't be around much this weekend but plan to finish tallying up all votes received via PM and post the results Monday morning the 8th [10ish a.m. EST]


----------



## Elle (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a close race so far ~ at least 3 entries are battling for first place atm


----------



## LDA (Nov 6, 2010)

How many people have voted so far, *Elle*?


----------



## Elle (Nov 6, 2010)

^_^ 17 people have voted so far ~ hoping to have many more flock in before late tomorrow night!


----------



## LDA (Nov 6, 2010)

That means that there should be 102 points total in circulation for the entries  I hope more people vote as well


----------



## Elle (Nov 7, 2010)

2 hours or so to go (officially) until voting ends!  [Midnight EST].  Will be finalizing voting calculations when I get up tomorrow morning.  Anything in my inbox before then will be counted!  

If you haven't already, please take the time to vote for your top three - it's a very close race between 5 entries!!


----------



## Kage (Nov 7, 2010)

Elle said:


> It's a close race so far ~ at least 3 entries are battling for first place atm


wow really?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

i lost, but i lost with honor


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> i lost, but i lost with honor



me too.
:3 :3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

HIGH FIVE TO HONOR!


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 7, 2010)

::insert noise of highfiving::


----------



## Kage (Nov 7, 2010)

*only high fives cee*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

*back hand slaps kage and highfives cee with other hand*


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 7, 2010)

::rejoices for receiving ten::


----------



## Kage (Nov 7, 2010)

*wakes sweets up from dreaming*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

*PEKS at kage*

* T_T at homework*

*smiles at cee*


----------



## Kage (Nov 7, 2010)

one day you will express your true feelings for me in a not so hostile manner 

until then, see ya at the next SN contest


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2010)

lol that

too busy fapping women, maybe your taunts will work another time


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 8, 2010)

lol u gais


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 8, 2010)

omg, it's D-day. Fingers crossed I got at least 5 points, it will make me so happy.


----------



## Elle (Nov 8, 2010)

*Winning Set is #12 
by Sasunaru Monomaniac
*with 22 points

*CONGRATULATIONS!*
Please let me know which prize [large 150x200 ava, sparkling user name or custom user title]


​​


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 8, 2010)

WOOOOOOO!!! 4 points, hellz yea.

Edit:

*@Elle* I'm ready for the next contest, I'll be sure to win this one.


----------



## Fourangers (Nov 8, 2010)

Whoa, that was fast.  Congrats SNM!


----------



## Elle (Nov 8, 2010)

ceejsradx3 said:


> WOOOOOOO!!! 4 points, hellz yea.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *@Elle* I'm ready for the next contest, I'll be sure to win this one.



  Next contest won't be until the spring at the earliest XD but we have the Secret Santa Exchange coming up and hope you'll participate in that [no prizes though - just a return gift ]



Fourangers said:


> Whoa, that was fast.  Congrats SNM!



What was fast? 

btw ~ your new set looks really good against the dark Kakashi skin XD.


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Elle said:


> Next contest won't be until the spring at the earliest XD but we have the Secret Santa Exchange coming up and hope you'll participate in that [no prizes though - just a return gift ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wasn't working for the gift, I was just wantin' to test my skills and see if others like it, I'm considering opening a shop for like Xmas break and the summer when I have the time. But I still have some work to do.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats, Sara!:WOW


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesomeness! Congrats to my favorite princess!

LOL how Milkshake was so doubtful yet both her entries got a lot of points.


----------



## Kage (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats SNM


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Sara


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2010)

Kage said:


> congrats SNM





izzyisozaki said:


> Awesomeness! Congrats to my favorite princess!





FoxxyKat said:


> Congrats, Sara!:WOW





Fourangers said:


> Congrats SNM!





rozzalina said:


> Congrats Sara



I WIN  THANKS GUYS ​​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 8, 2010)

LMAO. A well deserved victory, continue blessing us with the great view (and finally a big ava [if that's what you choose] for you!)


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 8, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> LMAO. A well deserved victory, continue blessing us with the great view (and finally a big ava [if that's what you choose] for you!)



Thanks my Knight  

yeah Finally a big ava


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2010)

This Milk is very surprised 

lol thanks you guys! pek I am spewing manly tears as I speak!

AND SNM CONGRATS HUNNYKINS <3

You deserved it and it's not like I did not see this coming so ... yea, rock on


----------



## Mayabeille (Nov 8, 2010)

I had voted for #9, 6 and 15. Kage, Fou', and Sandy. 

Huhu. ><

Thanks to all the participants, and congratulations again, SNM!


----------

